# [gnome-terminal] ne se ferme pas et refuse de redimensionner

## spider312

Salut à tous

J'utilise gentoo en stable, gnome et compiz

Depuis quelques mois gnome-terminal bloquait complètement X pendant quelques secondes quand je le redimensionnait, ce qui était déjà gênant mais passe encore (enfin si ça parle à quelqu'un, j'aimerais bien savoir comment résoudre ça)

Mais là, depuis hier, il refuse carrément de se fermer (quand je exit / ctrl+d, le curseur revient à la ligne, mais le term reste ouvert) et quand je le redimensionne, il ne redimensionne pas le contenu (sur les applications ncurse donc, comme top/htop, et surtout, mon client IRC)

[edit]Ah apparemment le redimensionnement marche en local, il n'y a qu'en SSH sur une machine distante que ça déconne

Ah sinon j'ai aussi régulièrement gnome-apparence-properties qui plante lamentablement et me bouffe 100% de CPU[/edit]

Quelqu'un aurait-il une piste pour résoudre ce problème SVP ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Tu as quel pilote graphique ? En instable, j'au eu des gros blocages de X pendant quelques jours suite à une mise à jour du pilote de nVidia... qui a été rétrogradé dans portage.

----------

## spider312

Ah oui, c'est vrai, j'avais oublié / oublié de le signalé, je suis en ~ pour le kernel et les drivers nvidia, j'essayerais de downgrade pour voir

Merci  :Smile: 

[edit]Bon du coup, après test, le bug de fermeture de gnome-terminal et de redimensionnement ont disparu après le reboot de cette nuit -_- (il était encore là après plusieurs reboot pourtant ...), plus qu'à tester le downgrade pour le problème de redimensionnement, et si c'est ça, il ne restera plus que le bug mineur de gnome-apparence-properties[/edit]

----------

## spider312

Le problème de redimensionnement est toujours là ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu resynchronisé portage et fait une mise à jour du pilote nVidia (en fait, un downgrade) ?

----------

## spider312

Euh bin oui, c'était ce qui était sous entendu en effet

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

Le bug concernant le ctrl-c : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=260441

il faut donc downgrader au 180.29

Quant au problème de redimensionnement de gnome-terminal je l'ai pour ma part toujours eu depuis que j'utilise compiz.

effectivement, uniquement avec gnome-terminal il y a un "lag" lorsqu'on redimensionne (facile 2sec pour qu'il se maximise, la minimisation est quant à elle immédiate) je n'ai jamais trop su pourquoi, xterm lui marche très bien...

----------

## RaX

Salut,

Histoire de cerner un peu le problème, essaye de repasser a metacity voir si ça change quelque chose ou pas.

----------

## spider312

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> il faut donc downgrader au 180.29

 Ok, merci, c'est rassurant de savoir que tout ça n'est pas dû à l'abus de produits stupéfiants, mais le problème a été résolu par un reboot chez moi sans downgrade (mais j'avais apparemment moins de symptômes que ce que je peux lire dans ton lien)

[edit]Ah y'a peut-être eu un downgrade du driver sans que j'y fasse attention entre temps, ça expliquerait tout, c'est assez rationnel pour que j'y croie en tout cas, je m'en contenterais donc pour le moment[/edit]

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Quant au problème de redimensionnement de gnome-terminal je l'ai pour ma part toujours eu depuis que j'utilise compiz.
> 
> effectivement, uniquement avec gnome-terminal il y a un "lag" lorsqu'on redimensionne (facile 2sec pour qu'il se maximise, la minimisation est quant à elle immédiate) je n'ai jamais trop su pourquoi, xterm lui marche très bien...

 Bon, rassurant de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul, mais un bug qui traine comme ça des mois, c'est nettement moins rassurant par contre :/

 *RaX wrote:*   

> Histoire de cerner un peu le problème, essaye de repasser a metacity voir si ça change quelque chose ou pas.

 Je confirme donc qu'il n'y a absolument aucun soucis avec metacity, le problème vient bien de l'interaction copmpiz / gnome-terminal, et est présent même sans utiliser la transparence de gnome-terminal

----------

## gglaboussole

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [edit]Ah y'a peut-être eu un downgrade du driver sans que j'y fasse attention entre temps, ça expliquerait tout, c'est assez rationnel pour que j'y croie en tout cas, je m'en contenterais donc pour le moment[/edit]
> 
> 

 

Sûrement si tu as mis à jour avant ton reboot salvateur puisqu'ils ont hard masqué la 180.35...(te suffit de vérifier)

Pour le lag sur gnome-terminal cela n'étant pas vital pour moi je n'ai jamais pris la peine de faire un rapport de bogue...je n'en ai pas trouvé non plus.

Si ce bug t'agace rédiges en un...c'est comme ça que les choses peuvent progresser, grâce à la participation de tous !

----------

## gglaboussole

Alors depuis ce soir et ma mise à jour réussi (semble t'il !) vers xorg 1.5.3-r5 fini le lag au redemissionnement de gnome-terminal ! J'espère qu'il en sera de même pour toi   :Wink: 

----------

## spider312

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Alors depuis ce soir et ma mise à jour réussi (semble t'il !) vers xorg 1.5.3-r5 fini le lag au redemissionnement de gnome-terminal ! J'espère qu'il en sera de même pour toi  

 Oh que c'est bon de plus avoir envie de partir se faire un café quand on clique sur le bouton d'agrandissement d'une fenêtre  :Very Happy: 

Merci pour l'info en tout cas  :Wink: 

----------

